# wht can i put in a 2ft viv



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

hi wht can i put in a 2ft viv plz email for your answers


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

what sort of reptiles do you like?


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

any no spiders or scopins


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

whats the width of the viv and wooden or glass


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

2ftx15x16 wooden viv


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> 2ftx15x16 wooden viv


 you could put a leopard gecko in there that would last it a life or if you can upgrade to a bigger viv later on in the year you could get a 2010/09corn snake or 2010/09 rat snake or a babby bearded dragon : victory:


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

how much bigger


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> how much bigger


 well a beardie i would say a 4x2x18 or a corn about 3x1x18 or that would do the rat aswell :2thumb: have a good read of care sheets before going to get them to no what your getting yourself into : victory:


----------



## SeanReptiles (Sep 24, 2010)

If you get a bearded dragon, not long you will have to buy a bigger one.


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

You could put a hatchling corn in there for about a year - a year and a half i'd say.

Then really you should be going to a 3ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft viv after that, that would last it for life.


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

WHT A MBK if wht will i need to make him.her happy


----------

